# Is 120hz really worth the hype?



## Mr. Mojo

The 120's are primarily for 3D.


----------



## bluedevil

I failed to mention that the HDTV will be used for everything, including me hooking up my sig rig for the occasional gaming session.


----------



## awaizy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mojo* 
The 120's are primarily for 3D.

I thought there is more to the 3D compatibility than just the "TV 120hz" thing....


----------



## culhand

the short answer is *Y E S*

the difference from 60hz to 120hz is so good that I have a 240hz


----------



## Forum

its entirely worth it, go into an electronics store, and look at a 60hz lcd vs a 120 or 240, the difference is insane, especially with animated movies, everything just looks.....smoother, and better. Hard to explain, gotta go check it out.


----------



## trueg50

Yup, going back from a 120hz to a 60hz mega-hurtz!









Ok ok, I kid, but to answer your question seriously, from what I have read 120hz is primarily to allow for 3D, and better marketing. I haven't really read much that 120hz is a truly killer feature (with the exception that it allows for Nvidia Stereoscopic 3D).


----------



## jshay

I actually posted a thread just like this before. There's some good read in it too.

Quote:

http://www.overclock.net/hdtv/644048...than-60hz.html


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Well the idea behind it is sound (syncing up with 24fps movies) but I'm not sure whether most people will notice it or not.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Yes! I have the 120hz samsung and it looks amazing! Btw the tv isn't 3d compatible. It doesn't have a 120hz input.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
I failed to mention that the HDTV will be used for everything, including me hooking up my sig rig for the occasional gaming session.









hmm unfortunately, for gaming the "120" Hz television does no more than regular 60hz monitor would do

You would need a TRUE 120 hz monitor to gain any added benefits.

For movies, general watching however, the 120hz TV will be the better option of the two

This article explains it all:

http://www.overclock.net/monitors-di...ml#post8383207


----------



## guinaom1

get the 120hz, it is better motion better everything , really worth the price.


----------



## SalisburySteak

there is a difference. You'll notice it with games. go with 120hz or 240hz if you can


----------



## youra6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*


there is a difference. You'll notice it with games. go with 120hz or 240hz if you can


Incorrect, that TV is not a TRUE 120hz television. You will not see anything different when gaming.

Read the article above. It does a good job explaining


----------



## Timlander

yes it is worth it for sure. Even the 240Hz TVs are even better. Motion blur is all gone with these for the most part. Next TV I buy will be 240Hz.


----------



## bluedevil

Yeah I had my eyes set on the 120hz model for a while now.....may as well bite the bullet and get that one, I really don't want to regret it 6 months from now!


----------



## TheSprunk

I pretty much agree with the above, but my problem is how do you know which is TRUE 120Hz, and which is just 60x2Hz?

120Hz is great for TV as 24hz and 30Hz both evenly multiply into 120Hz for a smoother image. Higher input frames rates will also feature much smoother animations as it doesn't have to use (as much) video compression and processing in order to produce a fluid video anti-aliased video.

Long story short, it certainly wont look worse*, but honestly It's not worth anything more than a 15-20% markup imo.

*You may have to adjust some settings to make videogaming look smooth due to its variable frame rate.


----------



## youra6

There arent many TRUE 120 hz monitors out, so if it is, it will clearly be labeled as so


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

There is no added benefit of getting a 120hz over a 60hz if you are not going to run anything which required the added 60hz.

Many times when you are looking at a TV, they will have a display demo of 60hz and 120hz side by side, with the 120hz so much clearer... I always laugh, because to many consumers, they would think that half the screen is running in 60hz and the other half is running 120hz, even though the company just modified the image to make half of it (the half representing the 60hz) blurrier than the other half.

You do not receive anywhere near 120hz from your service provider for your TV anyways, so it will look the same on either TV.


----------



## bluedevil

Oh yeah I will be getting a Samsung Blu-Ray as well.....


----------



## RunsCool

60hz? 120hz? pfft...

Just get a plasma... 600Hz baby! yeah!

j/k, but in all seriousness, what ever happened to plasma's? I've always loved mine, except for the higher heat/power consumption, I think the blacks are deeper, and the picture much cleaner and smoother. i guess thats just my opinion...


----------



## Diabolical999

I'm like more picky about the response time than I am the refresh rate. If something isn't 2ms, then I'm like whatever y0, even if it were 120Hz.


----------



## riko99

OK here is one thing no one has brought up the 120hz and 240hz sets are actually a processor multiplying the Frames so as someone has said the 120hz sets are actually 60hzX2 which means that instead of only seeing 60fps its duplicating that set of frames on the processor which gives you 120fps. This is different than actually displaying 120 separate frames per second because you are just seeing the same frame in that 1ms duplicated twice.

From personal experience in both selling TV's and having a 120hz Vizio, You can notice the difference, In gaming, Tv watching and especially Blu-Ray. For gaming if you don't believe me through in Guitar hero or something and watch how much smoother the tracks move.

The other thing I will say is that if you or some people in your family get motion sickness DO NOT GET A 120 or 240HZ set, go with a plasma, the reason I say this is because when watching Blu-Ray especially on these TV's you can get headaches and motion sickness quite quickly because of how smooth it is. I have personally witnessed someone get sick and puke while watching a 240hz with Star Trek Blu-Ray on it at the store I work for.

As you said that you want to hook a computer up to it then I would say avoid Plasma's otherwise I would tell you how great they are


----------



## SSJ5Broli

you don't want a 120 Hz TV for gaming, you need 120 Hz monitor,
cos TV's insert bogus frames, where as 120Hz monitor will display actual
frames rendered by your graphics card.


----------



## 88hurst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RunsCool*


60hz? 120hz? pfft...

Just get a plasma... 600Hz baby! yeah!

j/k, but in all seriousness, what ever happened to plasma's? I've always loved mine, except for the higher heat/power consumption, I think the blacks are deeper, and the picture much cleaner and smoother. i guess thats just my opinion...


This, just find yourself a good plasma!


----------



## Nick911

60 is horrid always get 120hz!!! anything over is nice.


----------



## Nick7269

hmmm I find the comments most amusing. When I'm at the stores looking at the new TV's I have to ask which are which. I cannot tell the difference between 60hz and 120hz by just looking.
Just like 2ms and 5 ms monitors....I cannot tell the least bit of difference.
Maybe I need to get my eyes checked again.


----------



## bluedevil

I dunno, it's hard to shell out the cash for the 120hz when the 60hz is $135 cheaper....


----------



## F1ForFrags

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
I dunno, it's hard to shell out the cash for the 120hz when the 60hz is $135 cheaper....









C'mon bro this is OCN we're talking about.









Money is not a deal-breaker!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F1ForFrags*


C'mon bro this is OCN we're talking about.









Money is not a deal-breaker!










True!


----------



## Coma

If you ask me, 120Hz and 240Hz are far worse than 60Hz. Anything with motion interpolation is worse.

Once you realize no video you watch looks anything like the original (and for the worse), it seems very unattractive.

Changing the fluidity changes the feel of movies completely. In fact, there are some shot at 60 FPS (on interlaced cameras) for that reason, because they wanted to give it that sharp, home video look. High FPS resembles home video.


----------



## Alfwich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *riko99*


OK here is one thing no one has brought up the 120hz and 240hz sets are actually a processor multiplying the Frames so as someone has said the 120hz sets are actually 60hzX2 which means that instead of only seeing 60fps its duplicating that set of frames on the processor which gives you 120fps. This is different than actually displaying 120 separate frames per second because you are just seeing the same frame in that 1ms duplicated twice.

From personal experience in both selling TV's and having a 120hz Vizio, You can notice the difference, In gaming, Tv watching and especially Blu-Ray. For gaming if you don't believe me through in Guitar hero or something and watch how much smoother the tracks move.

The other thing I will say is that if you or some people in your family get motion sickness DO NOT GET A 120 or 240HZ set, go with a plasma, the reason I say this is because when watching Blu-Ray especially on these TV's you can get headaches and motion sickness quite quickly because of how smooth it is. I have personally witnessed someone get sick and puke while watching a 240hz with Star Trek Blu-Ray on it at the store I work for.

As you said that you want to hook a computer up to it then I would say avoid Plasma's otherwise I would tell you how great they are










This.

When I visit my parents and watch their 120hz TV I get so sick. If you do not have this problem I would say go for it.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
I dunno, it's hard to shell out the cash for the 120hz when the 60hz is $135 cheaper....









Its totally worth the price difference, I'm loving my LG 42" 120hz, even more when your planing on getting a Blu-ray your gonna need those extra Hz! BTW you should get a Sony BDP instead of a Samsung.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
Its totally worth the price difference, I'm loving my LG 42" 120hz, even more when your planing on getting a Blu-ray your gonna need those extra Hz! BTW you should get a Sony BDP instead of a Samsung.

Why? I am thinking of holding off on getting a Blu-Ray and just getting a decent up converter....


----------



## Coma

There is no such thing as a "decent upconverter". Upscalers are just resizers with some postprocessing thrown in.

And postprocessing + resizing a ton up usually means it's going to look like poop. Better to resize and nothing else.

Also, just get a 60Hz TV. See my previous post in this thread. 120Hz and 240Hz TVs (those that don't accept 120Hz input) are a gimmick meant to prey on those who look at numbers to judge what's better.


----------



## Greg121986

From my understanding of the 120Hz TVs they are just doubling each frame from the source. But, when considering a Blu Ray which is 24FPS, you get an odd number of frames with a 60Hz (2.5) and 24FPS source. But when the 120Hz processing doubles the frame, the 24 FPS source will divide equally into 120 (5 times) so you get a smoother picture.

For what it's worth, I love my 120Hz Samsung.


----------



## bluedevil

Just got a $250 Walmart gift card as a bonus from work.....this might make things easier to decide.


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Just got a $250 Walmart gift card as a bonus from work.....this might make things easier to decide.










Wal Mart has a 90 day return policy if you decide you do not like what you get. They may have to give you store credit for the gift card, though.


----------



## bluedevil

Well I went ahead and ordered the 120hz set and a matching blu-ray player......so happy.







Should be here by the 20th.


----------



## LiLChris

Awesome! Tell us how it goes


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Well I went ahead and ordered the 120hz set and a matching blu-ray player......so happy.







Should be here by the 20th.










Congratulations!









Make sure you adjust the TV for the room (brightness, contrast, color is usually over blown out of the box.)

After that pop some popcorn, rent or buy a Blu ray movie and have fun.









Edit: make sure you either have an HDMI cable or that the player comes with one. If you need one the egg or Amazon have them cheap.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*


Congratulations!









Make sure you adjust the TV for the room (brightness, contrast, color is usually over blown out of the box.)

After that pop some popcorn, rent or buy a Blu ray movie and have fun.









Edit: make sure you either have an HDMI cable or that the player comes with one. If you need one the egg or Amazon have them cheap.


Already thought of that one.....picked one up at the egg for $4.99 free shipping along with my Samsung Blu-Ray Player.....also does streaming Netflix.


----------



## bluedevil

Got my new HDTV all setup tonite.....wow. I love it. I made the right choice on getting 120hz.


----------



## sorage

It totaly worth it.. I wouldnt hesitate


----------



## xquisit

I haven't ready anything yet, just your title!

DO NOT BUY A 120HZ LCD TV!! Interpolation is the reason why. It's not true 120Hz and 240Hz you are hearing about with these LCD TVs. With computer monitors yes, there is four 120Hz models you can chose from. 22" 1680x1050 (no good for blue ray) x2, and 2x 23.6" 1920x1080 120Hz LCDs.

I know you want a TV, but I don't think it's worth the additional $$$. Why not spend that extra money on a bigger screen/LED/OLED?

EDIT: It seems like a lot of people are happy with their 120Hz TVs... I guess interpolation is a good thing for watching movies and tv?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I haven't ready anything yet, just your title!

DO NOT BUY A 120HZ LCD TV!! Interpolation is the reason why. It's not true 120Hz and 240Hz you are hearing about with these LCD TVs. With computer monitors yes, there is four 120Hz models you can chose from. 22" 1680x1050 (no good for blue ray) x2, and 2x 23.6" 1920x1080 120Hz LCDs.

I know you want a TV, but I don't think it's worth the additional $$$. Why not spend that extra money on a bigger screen/LED/OLED?

EDIT: It seems like a lot of people are happy with their 120Hz TVs... I guess interpolation is a good thing for watching movies and tv?


Well I already bought it. I can't wait for my Samsung Blu-Ray and HDMI cable on Monday......gonna watch The Dark Knight first thing.


----------



## Coma

IMHO Interpolated 120 FPS is ugly. I sincerely hope you don't get tired of it one day [soon], though that seems an inevitability.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


IMHO Interpolated 120 FPS is ugly. I sincerely hope you don't get tired of it one day [soon], though that seems an inevitability.


I really don't know what you are trying to say, because it doesn't make any sense to me. The HDTV is great......


----------

